# Portsnap 'forgets' about FreeBSD 8?



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

Can someone confirm this?

I fetched a new ports tree ([cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]) on a FreeBSD 8 install, and after unpacking it it did not contain INDEX-8 (only 5/6/7).

After running [cmd=]make index[/cmd] a new INDEX-8 appeared, but after an update of the ports tree only INDEX-[5|6|7] were updated to contain the additional ports.


----------



## ale (Jul 22, 2009)

Since the time I've installed it (about April?), I always had to run _portsdb -Fu_ (yes, I'm still using portupgrade). It should be more or less the same of _make fetchindex_ + the update necessary to the portupgrade db.
Is that something new for you?
It's the first time I'm using CURRENT and portsnap, so I was start thinking that it was somehow "normal" as I've never heard anybody complaining.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't confirm anything, but there was a message on the ports mailing list by the maintainer of portupgrade yesterday. He said since he has little time in the past year for working on portupgrade that he was passing ownership to the ruby team. 

Perhaps this is why there are strange things afoot.


----------



## ale (Jul 22, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I can't confirm anything, but there was a message on the ports mailing list by the maintainer of portupgrade yesterday.


I've noticed that.



			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> He said since he has little time in the past year for working on portupgrade


I've noticed that too.



			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is why there are strange things afoot.


I don't think so. The problem is not with portupgrade, but with portsnap.
	
	



```
[SIZE="3"]
# ls -la /usr/ports/INDEX-[5-8]
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  17370624 Jul 22 [color=green]21:55[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-5
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19417879 Jul 22 [color=green]21:55[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19412583 Jul 22 [color=green]21:55[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-7
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19435126 Jul 22 [color=green]21:56[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-8

# portsnap fetch update
...
Building new INDEX files... done.
# ls -la /usr/ports/INDEX-[5-8]
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  17370624 Jul 22 [color=green]23:16[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-5
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19417914 Jul 22 [color=green]23:16[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19412618 Jul 22 [color=green]23:16[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-7
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19435126 Jul 22 [color=red]21:56[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-8

# make fetchindex    [i][color=blue]<- this just fetch a prebuilt index from the server instead of building a new one*[/color][/I]

# ls -la /usr/ports/INDEX-8
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19435126 Jul [color=green]22 23:18[/color] /usr/ports/INDEX-8[/SIZE]
```
Probably INDEX-8 is just not included in the snapshot.

*sometimes it lags behind the ports tree


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

Right. Maybe INDEX-8 has been missing for some time, but because I cleared /usr/ports and started from scratch I suddenly noticed that INDEX-8 was totally absent. Thanks for confirming. I'll just add [cmd=]make fetchindex[/cmd] to my update runs for now.


----------



## ale (Jul 22, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Right. Maybe INDEX-8 has been missing for some time, but because I cleared /usr/ports and started from scratch I suddenly noticed that INDEX-8 was totally absent.


As I've said I had never saw it updated since I've installed 8-CURRENT, and it was on the half of May. I've noticed it suddenly because portversion wasn't reporting ports to upgrade. So I had to train my fingers again to run portsdb -Fu, like when before 5.4 I was updating the ports tree with cvsup.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Thanks for confirming.


Thank you for letting me know I'm not alone!


			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'll just add [cmd=]make fetchindex[/cmd] to my update runs for now.


Don't you think it should be reported? Or is it a normal practise on CURRENT? What about 7-CURRENT before 7-RELEASE?


----------



## ale (Jul 22, 2009)

I've just tried...

```
[size=84]# echo "INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8" >> /etc/portsnap.conf[/size]
```
...but...

```
[size=84]# portsnap fetch update
...
Building new INDEX files... DESCRIBE.8 not provided by portsnap server; INDEX-8 not being generated.
done.[/size]
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

pkg_version -L gave me ports to update almost every single day, right until this morning, so I assume that all INDEX files were being updated, but I never checked. I've never run make index, make fetchindex, or portsdb (I use portmaster, so I don't use it). After installing a new ports tree today I used psearch to search for a port, and it complained about INDEX-8 not being available. That's how I found out.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 23, 2009)

After portsnap fetch update there's no index 8


----------



## flageo (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a quick question.
A lack of, or outdated INDEX causes any disaster?


----------



## ale (Jul 27, 2009)

If I'm not wrong, this morning INDEX-8 was included in the snapshot.
I can't check now.


----------



## flageo (Jul 27, 2009)

It seems I should wait a while...
csup may work, but I'm behind a firewall which only http permitted.


```
$ sudo portsnap fetch update
Password:
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Jul 27 04:24:19 JST 2009 to Mon Jul 27 16:19:14 JST 2009.
Fetching 3 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 183b7568e1610465eee6e5912198da78a6a7fa792009ff3324275df6eb7a6bc5.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

Just deleted the INDEX-8 created by [cmd=]make fetchindex[/cmd] and portsnapped. No INDEX-8, just 5-7.


----------



## ale (Jul 27, 2009)

DD, can you try adding a line in /etc/portsnap.conf as in my [post=33320]previous post[/post]?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

@ale: yep, that one worked this time around.


```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  17370624 Jul 27 13:31 INDEX-5
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19434960 Jul 27 13:31 INDEX-6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19429664 Jul 27 13:31 INDEX-7
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  19436869 Jul 27 13:31 INDEX-8
```

Guess portsnap.conf will be updated soon in the -BETA stage of FreeBSD 8.


----------

